# Custom delay



## metabig (Nov 15, 2021)

metabig submitted a new resource:

Custom delay - Adds delay to a Scene as a Filter



> Add a custom delay to your scenes using a filter.
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/dynamic-delay.1035/
> Extract the zip and copy 'custom-delay.so' to /usr/lib/obs-plugins/ folder.



Read more about this resource...


----------

